# Show me your tack locker and how you organize it



## jewelsinnpink (Mar 10, 2013)

How do you organize your locker? I have one saddle stand and 6 hooks for bridles and such but I really need ideas for other stuff. So show me your locker and tack trunk


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't keep a tack locker anymore (yay for horseys at home!) but here is a link to something similar

http://www.horseforum.com/barn-maintenance/small-tack-room-help-151418/


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

For my tack room I have a small garden shed that has 6 saddle racks (only 4 can have saddles, the top 2 can fit a couple blankets) and then I have 18 bridle hooks. Beneath the saddle racks I store grooming supplies, first aid stuff, helmets, spare bits/etc. It is surprisingly roomy and nice. The only thing I wish I had was a light in it :b


----------

